# PNP/NPN Mischbetrieb



## Oberchefe (8 Februar 2009)

Habe eine etwas seltsame Kleinmaschine tschechischer Herkunft gesehen (natürlich "CE"). Ist elektrisch etwas seltsam. Hat für die handvoll Aktoren und Sensoren eine spezielle Elektronik. Versorgt mit 24V DC. Der Plus der 24 Volt liegt auf Schutzleiter. Die Aktoren hängen zwischen +24V und den Ausgängen, also bis hierher eindeutig NPN und kein Problem. Aber jetzt kommts:
die Sensoren schalten +24V auf den Eingang, also PNP. Nach meinem Verständnis ist dies so nicht zulässig, bei einem möglichen Masseschluß eines Eingangs wird beispielsweise ein gedrückter Stoptaster nicht erkannt.
Liege ich hier richtig? Oder ist es nur eine sehr seltsame Konstruktion? Falls ich richtig liegen sollte: Weiß zufällig jemand den passenden "Paragraphen" in einer entsprechenden Vorschrift?


----------



## jabba (9 Februar 2009)

Richtig, ist nicht zulässig

Nachzulesen in "unserer Bibel" der En60204-1 (VDE0113)
*9.4.3.1 Erdschlüsse*
Erdschlüsse in irgendeinem Steuerstromkreis dürfen nicht zu unbeabsichtigtem Anlauf oder potenziell gefahrbringenden
Bewegungen führen oder das Stillsetzen der Maschine verhindern.
Methoden diese Anforderungen zu erfüllen, schließen die Folgenden ein, sind aber nicht hierauf begrenzt:
...
Musterschaltungen


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Februar 2009)

Ich danke Dir herzlich!
Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Weg finden, dem Maschinenbauer das klar zu machen.


----------



## jabba (9 Februar 2009)

Kennst Du meine Linkliste ?

Darunter sind die anzuwendenden Normen nach Maschinenrichtlinie,
dazu gehört auch die EN60204.


----------



## Safety (10 Februar 2009)

*Hlf 2007*

Hallo Jabba,
es gibt einen neuen Handlungsleitfaden Maschinen und Anlagensicherheit
2008!


----------



## jabba (10 Februar 2009)

Danke,
hab den Link aktualisiert


----------

